# Neuer PC -600€



## TMADeviant (17. April 2013)

*Neuer PC -600€*

So leute ich brauche eure hilfe

Ich habe total keine ahnung von irgendetwas XD also bitte leute helft mir
ich brauche einen neuen PC
mein Budget liegt bei 600€ und darf nicht überschritten werden außerdem wird ratenzahlung bevorzugt!

was will ich damit machen?
hauptsächlich spielen: skyrim und starcraft bei +35fps sollten drin sein

was würde ich gerne haben?
usb 3.0 und wlan sollte drin verbaut sein (wenn möglich ist aber nicht notwending)
eine gute kühlung sodass der pc auch 8std pro tag an bleiben kann oder auch ne lan von mehreren tagen übersteht
nicht zu groß und nicht zu schwer

was ich herrausgesucht habe:
1)LENOVO H520 57315443 i5-3350P/8GB/1TB PCs kaufen bei Saturn
da bin ich mir nicht mit der graka sicher
2)MICROSTAR I52000-8645 i5-3350P/8GB/2TB GTX650 Gamer-PCs g
finde ich ganz gut aber dafür gibt ist keine 0% finanzierung
3)Hyrican Value Gaming-PC PCK03695 AMD FX-Serie FX-6100 6x 3,30GHz, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, AMD HD7770, Win 7 bei notebooksbilliger.de
hier bin ich mit dem prozessor nicht sicher
4)Hyrican Value Gaming-PC PCK03997 AMD A-Serie APU A10-5800K 4x 3,80GHz, 8GB RAM, 2TB HDD, AMD HD7790, USB 3 bei notebooksbilliger.de
finde ich persönlich am besten aber er hat kein betriebssystem drauf...


Ich danke jedem der mir zu helfen versucht.
Lustige Metaphern mit bienen und blumen sind erwünscht.


----------



## Batze (17. April 2013)

Habe leider wenig zeit, deshalb mal ein kurz Überblick.

Alles in allem ist nichts davon wirklich gut.

600€ sind eine, wie ich finde schon gute Basis für eine Gamer PC.

Allerdings, und da werden mir wohl so einige, viele hier zustimmen, bau dir das System selbst zusammen.
So vermeidest du Luschen in den Komplettangeboten und kannst für das jeweilige Geld die Hardware Perlen raussuchen.

Leider fällt da eine Finanzierung meistens weg.
Auch solltest du wissen wie man einen Rechner zusammen baut, oder Freunde haben die das können.

Vorteil: Sowas wie DvD  und Festplatte könntest du meistens weiter benutzen.
Eventuell sogar das Netzteil und Extra Soundkarte, u.s.w.
Und da es ein neuer sein soll, so kannst du doch auch dein altes OS weiter benutzen.
Ansonsten, auch wenn hier einige was gegen haben. Windows 8 ist billiger als alle Vorgänger bisher. Also daran sollte es nicht liegen.


So, das mal als Kurz Vorschlag.


----------



## TMADeviant (17. April 2013)

hmm könntest du mir einen vorschlag machen für einen selbstzusammengebauten PC?


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2013)

MUSS windows denn dabei sein? Wenn Du selber noch ein windows autreiben kannst, kriegst Du für 600€ nämlich was VIEL besseres selber zusammengestelltes - um die 500€ ohne Windows sind nämlich die Grenze für einen absoluten Einsteiger-PC, da wären 100€ Budget für die Hardware halt schon echt viel. zB bei Hardwareversand.de kann man für 20€ den PC auch nach Wunsch zusammenbauen lassen. hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

Wegen Ratenzahlung: bei zB Saturn&co hast Du ja oft "Null Prozent"; dafür kosten die PCs aber auch deutlich mehr, als die eigentlich wert sind. Und bei anderen Shops zahlst Du dann halt ca 10-15% auf den Kaufpreis drauf - da ist es billiger, wenn Du Dein Konto überziehst, da Du da ja dann sicher nicht ein ganzes jahr mit den vollen 600€ im Minus sein wirst, oder? 


Im Bildanhang ein PC für ca 500€ - besser geht es für das Geld meiner Meinung nach nicht, was die Spieleleistung angeht. Ne WLAN-Karte oder ein Stick kostet dann nochmal 10-30€. Dann hast Du genug über für eine win7 oder win8 Lizenz. Und falls Du irgendwo ein windows selber auftreiben kannst und doch 600€ nur für die Hardware ausgeben kannst: nimm dann am besten als Grafikkarte eine AMD 7870 (ca 200€) oder sogar 7950 (250€) , und beizeiten rüstetst Du dann die CPU auf. ODER als CPU nen i5-3470 nehmen, wobei dann wiederum "nur" eine GTX 650 Ti die CPU nicht ausreizen wird.

Ein Zwischending, also für CPU und GRaka je 50€ mehr ausgeben, falls Du 600€ nur für die Hardware hättest, kann man da leider nciht empfehlen, da eine CPU für 50€ mehr als der G2120 nicht wirklich lohnenswert besser in Spielen ist, sondern eben erst ein i5-3470, der aber eben knapp 100€ Aufpreis kostet.


----------



## TMADeviant (17. April 2013)

was ist der unterschied zwischen dem und den anderen mainboards?

wäre es besser vllt den
i5-3470 oder i5-3350P und 2x4gb ram zu nehmen? denn meiner meinung nach sind 4 doch wenig
wäre dann bei etwa 560€ ohne Festplatte
wie teuer wäre denn so eine 500gb Festplatte?

eventuell kann ich noch was aus meinem alten PC ausschlachten
mal gucken


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2013)

Jedes Mainboard ist anders, was genau meinst Du? Das ASRock B75 hat halt zB nen Chipsatz B75, das kann alles nötige, aber nix besonderes, ist dafür dann sehr günstig. Eines mit zB H77 hätte 1x SATA3 mehr, was aber nur eine Rolle spielt, wenn Du mehr als nur eine einzige SSD anschließen UND mit vollem Speed nutzen willst. Eines mit zB Z77-Chipsatz wäre zum Übertakten gut geeignet, dazu wäre aber auch wiederum eine passende CPU nötig. Und natürlich sind solche Boards dann nicht so günstig wie eines mit B75-Chipsatz.

Außerdem hat das oben genannte Board µATX, das ist kleiner als ATX - da hast Du dann natürlich als Hersetller weniger Platz für zusätzliche Anschlüsse und Kartenslots, aber das, was ich rausgesucht hab, hat genug Platz für ne Grafikkarte und zB ne WLAN-Karte, 2x RAM-Riegel usw.


----------



## TMADeviant (17. April 2013)

ehmm danke

ich kopiere nochmal von oen was ich hinzugefügt habe:


    wäre es besser vllt den
    i5-3470 oder i5-3350P und 2x4gb ram zu nehmen? denn meiner meinung nach sind 4 doch wenig
    wäre dann bei etwa 560€ ohne Festplatte
    wie teuer wäre denn so eine 500gb Festplatte?

    eventuell kann ich noch was aus meinem alten PC ausschlachten
    mal gucken


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2013)

ein i5 wäre natürlich besser - musst halt nur schauen, wie Du mit dem Budget hinkommst, und bei der Grafikkarte bloß nicht sparen, sonst nutzt die beste CPU nix.

500GB Festplatten sind an sich nur 5-10€ billiger, da lohnt es sich nicht, zu sparen. Und RAM: manche Games laufen mit mehr als 4GB ein bisschen schneller, aber "nötig" wären 8GB nicht, du wirst aber früher oder später von 8GB Vorteile haben und auf jeden Fall mal nachrüsten "müssen", wenn Du nur 4GB nimmst - aber 8GB kosten 25-30€ mehr als 4GB, und wenn du DAS in die Grafikkarte stecken würdest, hättest Du davon viel mehr als von den 4 zusätzlichen GB RAM.

Wenn Du natürlich alles machst, also für Graka, CPU und RAM doch etwas mehr ausgibst, wäre das auch okay


----------



## TMADeviant (17. April 2013)

also ich denke i5 muss drin sein da ich den nicht allzugerne nachrüsten würde

wenn 4GB reichen dann wäre das natürlich auch gut
welche Graka sollte man sich denn da holen also mit den zusätzlichen 20€

und zu der festplatte
mein problem ist da stehen so viele sachen dass ich da komplett verwirrt werde
welche würdest du denn empfehlen?


----------



## TMADeviant (17. April 2013)

ach verdammt
sehe gerade dass da schon eine festplatte dabei ist 
ich bin mal blind^^


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2013)

Also, wenn Du für die Grafikkarte eher 190€ aufbringen könntest als nur 155-160€, würde sich das auf jeden Fall lohnen, da gibt es eine AMD 7870 - kann sein, dass die bei hardwareversand nicht ganz so günstig ist, da könntest Du dann woanders schauen.

Oder nimm eine GTX 660, die liegt preislich etwas niedriger, ist aber auch ein Stück schwächer.

Beim Mainboard mal bei ASRock schauen, ob das für neue core i5 auch kompatibel ist,da gibt es so CPU-Listen


 bzw. brauchst Du denn nun Windows noch oder nicht? Denn wenn nein, dann sollte ein i5 und n AMD 7870 an sich zu stemmen sein.


----------



## TMADeviant (17. April 2013)

windows besorg ich mir anders wie aber insgesamt bin ich nun bei 585€
mit hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC
wobei ich mir beim mainboard nicht sicher bin
da gab es einen ASRock mit DDR3 und einen ohne
beide für etwa 50€ und beide i5 kompatibel


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2013)

Die Konfig kannst Du leider nicht verlinken.


Aber DDR3 haben ALLE Mainboards, die zum Sockel 1155 passen, den ein core i5-3470 ebenfalls hat - wenn Du aber noch nicht die 600€ voll hast, dann nimm am besten doch ein Modell mit H77, zB das Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H für ca 70€ oder ASRock H77M für 65€


----------



## TMADeviant (17. April 2013)

also ich denke das schenke ich mir  die 15€ werde ich einen freund investieren der mir den shit zusammenbaut und windows drauf macht
der wird sich über döner was zu trinken und ein bisschen geld fürs helfen freuen


----------



## TMADeviant (17. April 2013)

wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem lüfter aus?


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2013)

Also, bei den "boxed"-CPUs ist ein CPU-Lüfter dabei, einer für 15-20€ wäre halt dann was leiser, zB EKL Sella oder Civetta

Und beim Gehäuse ist wohl auch einer eingebaut, ein zweiter wäre nicht schlecht, da kannst Du aber vlt nen alten nehmen oder einen fragen, ob jemand einen über hat - ansonsten einen mit 120mm und U/min zwischen 600 und maximal 1200 nehmen.


----------



## TMADeviant (20. April 2013)

wie kann man so eine grafik von hardwareversand machen?
wie du es im ersten post von dir gemacht hast herbboy


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2013)

Einfach nen Screenshot (Druck-Taste auf der Tastatur), dann in ein Tool wie Paintnet reinkopieren per STRG+V, dann in dem kleinen Tool-Fenster das Tool links oben "Rechteckige Maske" wählen, damit den Bereich per Maus markieren, den Du haben willst, oben im menü dann bei Bild, "Auf Markierung zuschneiden" und dann bei Datei / speichern unter.


----------

